
Walking the walk: Travel app Vayable trades the Valley echo chamber for Paris - sethbannon
http://pandodaily.com/2013/09/16/walking-the-walk-travel-app-vayable-trades-the-valley-echo-chamber-for-paris/
======
w1ntermute
Although it makes sense for this particular company because of its travel-
oriented nature (and the largest market being Paris, and it's only for a
month), I would say that moving an established business to a new _country_ is
a rather drastic move, and unnecessarily risky. Moving to NYC should be more
than sufficient for escaping the Valley bubble.

------
joshuaheard
Making the people building a travel app actually travel, what a concept.

